# Genuine Counterfeit Pre-Embargo Belicoso Figurado Cigar Review - the next best thing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

the cigar is very well balanced, with no single flavor that stands out. Well married and aged. Burn is even, and the draw isn't too tight like with...

Read the full review here: Genuine Counterfeit Pre-Embargo Belicoso Figurado Cigar Review - the next best thing


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You got my attention on this one...Jon..how old was the cigar you tried and from the rest of the reviews for less than $3 a stick my radar just got turned on!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

These are really nice. I've got some Robustos that are about 4 years old and they still smoke great. One of the best deals out there; made by Perdomo, I think.

Thanks for the review.


----------

